
Polish government: wind turbines will be scrapped within 17 years - vixen99
https://wysokienapiecie.pl/15011-ministry-wind-turbines-will-scrapped-within-17-years/
======
JoachimS
If I understand the article correctly, what will happen is that all wind
turbines onshore will be replaced by turbines offshore. The reasons being both
legal, and for efficiency. So Poland is not turning away from using wind
turbines, but basically transitioning to offshore wind farms.

